
Fedex Waives On-Time Guarantee Starting Cyber Monday - bdcravens
https://www.refundretriever.com/blog/fedex_holiday2016
======
evo_9
Fedex is a strange company. I recently had an item shipped and it was listed
for delivery on Friday. It was signature required and I happened to be out of
the house when they tried to deliver it; I was left a notice saying they would
attempt a delivery the next business day. The next day - Saturday - while I
was at the rink skating (hockey) they tried to deliver it a second time. I
couldn't believe it because typically you pay more for a Saturday delivery and
I hadn't done that. The slip said they would deliver the 'next business day'
again but now I had no idea if that meant Sunday or Monday. I tried to call
them no luck... I was home sunday so no biggie, no delivery.

On Monday I worked from home to make sure i was there for the package; they
didn't attempt to deliver it however. The next day - Tuesday - I finally got
the package; I asked the Fedex guy why on earth they tried to deliver it on
Saturday when I didn't pay for it, and then after marking it 'next business
day' they didn't come monday (and monday wasn't a holiday). The Fedex driver
told me they - the entire company - is closed on Monday - and that they have
never delivered on Monday.

I didn't want to ague with him but I was pretty sure that wasn't right. I
looked into it after he left and apparently there are two Fedex's, the one we
all know and typically think of as FedEx and they usually deliver from m-f
during business hours; there is a second variation though called Fedex Home
(or something like that) and this is who was attempting to deliver my package.
Fedex Home does not work on Monday but does Saturday deliveries.

I have no idea if this is public info, or if there is even a way to specify
which you are using when you place an order. It's highly confusing and
honestly I'll just avoid them going forward, it was a huge mess.

~~~
15thandwhatever
The FedEx we know, isn't actually FedEx. Nor is FedEx Home.

FedEx is really the airline (all the time) or long-haul, inter-city transport
(most of the time).

The guys who come to your doors to do a delivery are generally not FedEx
employees, instead they work for a local franchisee who scored the winning bid
to serve that particular route (similar to candy/soda vending machine
"contract routes").

FedEx Home is another flavor of this.

As is FedEx Custom Critical.

In general, residential delivery is one of the more expensive operations a
carrier can undertake (at least in the US). So almost everyone who does large
volume is scrambling to find cheaper ways to deliver their goods to you, such
as:

\- FedEx SmartPost (FedEx on the long haul, USPS on last mile)

\- UPS SurePost (UPS on the long haul, USPS on last mile)

\- LaserShip (Pick up from local Amazon warehouse, deliver to last mile)

\- USPS Contract Delivery Service ($carrier on long haul, independent
contractor for last mile)

\- USPS in general (FedEx, UPS, or contract carrier on long haul, USPS
employee for last mile)

~~~
Spooky23
You missed that the "FedEx we know" is FedEx Express (or the red one). Those
are time definite deliveries shipped by air seven days a week.

~~~
bdcravens
Even ground/home delivery has guaranteed delivery times, it's just end of day
(guarantee suspension and weather issues notwithstanding)

(Disclaimer: I'm Director of Technology for Refund Retriever, where we audit
and dispute late deliveries, etc.)

------
Animats
"Suspends", not "Waives". Wrong direction.

~~~
bdcravens
Good catch. Perhaps mods will edit? (I can't it seems)

------
bdcravens
Worth noting that in the past it was using near mid-December when the waiver
kicked in (UPS still is near mid-December, though it'll be interesting to see
what happens next year)

